# 1239 AC-51 not set-up correctly



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

I am having trouble with my new installation AC_51 1239 controller in a honda civic (2400 lbs). 
I am using the spy glass for programming. I am able to set throttle max deadband, ARN (.1) etc. I step on it and it slowly climbs in battery amps to about 150 amps It is a 500 amp controller (drive current limit is at 100%)
shouldn't I see higher battery amps than that? Seems like it is in cutback or something. 
Is this too basic a question? 
I am emailing HPEVS and my dealer on this also.
-Mike


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

zapyourrideguy said:


> ...I step on it and it slowly climbs in battery amps to about 150 amps It is a 500 amp controller (drive current limit is at 100%)...


Battery current is a proxy for power and the power a vehicle requires is proportional to its speed. This is just basic physics, after all.

Also, the 500A limit for the controller refers to the output (phase) current, not the battery current (which in a 3ph AC controller could be higher than the current in any one phase).


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

When you "step on it", is this actually driving, or is this in neutral with the car stopped?


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

That is with car driving. So what would be normal battery current draw for this controller at full acceleration for example?
Thanks


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

While accelerating hard you should see it get close to the 500 amp limit, in third, fourth and fifth gear. Usually you can't get close in 1st gear because of the torque amplification in the transmission. And in second gear you might pass through the peak so quickly that you never see it. Take a look at the battery amps on the HPEVS dyno plot for that motor/controller combo.

AC-51 & 1239 controller

The peak battery current occurs between 4500 and 5500 rpm. You wont see battery currents that high outside of that range. Also, you should always question your instrumentation and measurement technique as it is easy to have problems and often difficult to tell what is correct.

Another reason for not reaching the current limits would be if the controller does not have adequate cooling. Those controllers are pretty good at protecting themselves from an over temp situation.


----------



## zapyourrideguy (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: 1239 AC-51 corrected*

Yay it works and works really good.
I followed the schematics but I wasn't looking at the correct version which has wire # notes along with the schematic for the throttle and brake input.
I was supplying my brake transducer and hall effect with 12 instead of 5 volts . Brian at thunderstruck pointed me in the right direction and tech support at HPEVS. I had rough starts with my 2 wire throttle but once I got the hall effect back in everything is smooth. BIG OL' EV GRIN!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

*Re: 1239 AC-51 corrected*

pictures of your ride?


----------

